# is my tank lame?



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone think my tank is lame? It looks so unnatural.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well.... there's no picture here for us to see it, lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fixed it for ya!

If you like it its good,but in my opinion it needs more plants.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You're off to a great start! Add more plants! Fish LOVE plants! Go live if you can. If it's not at all possible, then fake. Put in a few more caves, fish also like caves. You could even try putting a background on it to give it a more full and finished look. One of the ones you just stick on the outside backside.

It's not lame at all! Tanks are kinda' like slow art... you add some here and there... they are never quite finished.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I'd go with a good 3D background, more plants, and eliminate the no fishing sign.
But then it would be "my" tank, not "your" tank.

Like someone said, "If you like it" then that's what matters. 
Do YOU think its lame? If so, we will happily give you suggestions and ideas for changing things up.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

looks good water looks a little low may want too top that off


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's got a good style, just not my personal preference. I'm more about natural-looking stuff like brown dirt and dirty sand, driftwood, live plants, slate and lava lace rock, etc.

Looks cool though.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Sigh, yeah gizmo, i wish i had an epic aquascaped planted tank like in aquarium fish international. Don't know how.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

just use your imagination and make your own, all that matters is what you think not the rest of the world, looks good to me but everone has there own ideas of what they like


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Only problem I see is that shark is gonna be mad when you put fish in


----------

